# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v2.21.04. Remove Huawei ID for Qcom and HiSilicon based models

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ................................*Sigma Software v.2.21.04*   ..........Released *Remove Huawei ID* feature for newest Huawei Android devices.  ..........How to remove Huawei ID and activate your phone:  .............♦ Power the phone ON ...........♦ Enable *manufacture mode*  .............(You can enter necessary combination **#*#2846579#*#** by pressing "Emergency call" button) ...........♦ Open service bookmark in Sigma software ...........♦ Select *DBAdapter Reserved Interface* for Qcom phone  ............./ *Android Adapter PCUI port* for HiSilicon phone ...........♦ Press “*Remove FRP / Huawei ID*” button    ..................................................  .الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## sigjack007

شكرا أخي موضوع قيم

----------

